# Cafe Noir?



## rhino biker (Nov 28, 2006)

Seems like a decent spec for a flat bar road bike at the price point. Does anyone have any experience with this bike or with Motobecane's in general? I like the skinny tubes and forgiving nature of steel. Thoughts? ~ Jack


----------



## Slade (Oct 27, 2005)

*Motobecane*

You get what you pay for. Quality is around average for most of the bikes I have seen from Bikes Direct.

Better bikes cost more money, simple fact.


----------

